# Miltonia Sandy's Cove 'Woodlawn'



## Greenpaph (Aug 23, 2006)

Currently in bloom.

Miltonia Matto Grosso x Castanea.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 23, 2006)

Interesting color combination -- looks pink and orange.


----------



## Marco (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice twins!!


----------



## Equestris (Aug 23, 2006)

I really like the colors! Out of the ordinary.


----------



## L I Jane (Aug 23, 2006)

I love this one-blooms faithfully every year.I must divide it as it's bursting out of a 6 " pot but it makes such a nice display.Mine is called Sandys Cove 'Woodlands' It's odd that the 2 names are so much alike so I wonder which is the correct one -Woodlawn or Woodlands?


----------



## Equestris (Aug 23, 2006)

If you ever want to sell a division, I'd sure like to have some of that pretty Milt.


----------



## L I Jane (Aug 23, 2006)

Just googled it & it appears that the 2 names are correct.I see that mine & this one Green Paph has posted have different patterns etc.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 24, 2006)

Beautiful :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## PHRAG (Aug 24, 2006)

I am in love!

:smitten:


----------

